# Which SATA version do I have?



## mrmonkeyman

I am trying to find out which SATA version I have in my brand new computer. There are 4 ports: 2 blue,1 white and 1 orange on the mobo. They are labeled SATA1, SATA2.... and so on to 4. I do not know which version they are because its not labeled before the port number. Usually I see SATAII_0, SATA2_1 or a format like this that tells me it a SATA 2 port.How can I tell just by the mobo and its lables?


----------



## Wrench97

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## mrmonkeyman

Im not sure what board I have. This was a cheap desktop that i would just experiment with while I learn more about building computers. Is that the only real way to find out what SATA it is?


----------



## Wrench97

Run CPUz look on the mainboard tab.


----------



## mrmonkeyman

It says I have a FOXCONN 2AB1


----------



## Wrench97

Is this a HP OEM machine?
What Model PC?


----------



## mrmonkeyman

Yep its a HP p6754y


----------



## Wrench97

Motherboard Specifications, N-Alvorix-RS880-uATX (Alvorix) HP Pavilion p6754y Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

The Sata ports are not specified so they'll be Sata II, all the USB ports are 2.0 also.


----------



## mrmonkeyman

So is there any specific way to find out the version or is it just experience?
Also thanks for the help!


----------



## Wrench97

Look at the specs in the link.


----------



## glnz

Helpful thread!
Trying to figure out the maximum possible specs for a second HDD in my Dell Optiplex 755 Desktop. Don't want to buy a fancy 6Gbps HDD if my Optiplex will only use 3Gbps - but I don't know that.
Speccy says this about my EXISTING HDD:
Interface/Connector	SATA 3 Gb/s with 22-pin SATA connector/SATA 1.5 Gb/s with 22-pin SATA connector (Mobile)
SATA type	SATA-II 3.0Gb/s​So, if I buy a second HDD, will 6Gbps be a waste, or will it actually be used by my PC?
(I am buying a second, new HDD in which I will install Win 7 Pro, leaving my existing XP in my existing first HDD.)


----------



## joeten

The manual here it will list the info Product Support | Dell UK


----------



## glnz

joeten - thanks, but the Dell support site does not answer that question. It has a few specs for my PC, but the word SATA does not even appear. It's not in any of the manuals (which I have).

Sent an email to Dell support, but from past experience I know I'll get a nice reply from a script written in Mumbai that does not even come close to my question.

So how can I tell in advance what is the highest set of specs my Dell Optilex 755 Desktop will support for an additional (second) hard drive? SATA I or II or III? Don't want to buy III if the PC won't recognize it or take advantage of the higher speed. But will buy it if the PC can utilize it.

Thanks.


----------



## joeten

See here http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/optix/en/opti_755_techspecs.pdf


----------



## glnz

joeten - thanks - good to see that.

I guess my max speed is 3Gbps. Says:
"Interface Type and Maximum Speed Up to 3Gb/s"

Is that SATA II?

What happens if I insert a SATA III anyway? Will the machine have difficulty seeing it? Will it automatically step down to 3Gbps?

Interesting to see that my actual existing HDD isn't listed. Mine is 160GB 10,000 RPM Velociraptor. Don't know how I got that. But has been good to me so far (for XP Pro).


----------



## gcavan

Thing is, only the very fastest hard drives (such as the Velociraptor) are able to saturate a SATA (1.5 Gbit/s) interface. None can saturate a SATA II (3.0Gbit/s); only SSDs can utilize the speed of a SATA III (6.0 Gbit/s) interface. Drives with a large disk buffer (cache) will show a little improvement in read/write speeds when connected to a SATA II or III.


----------

